# Pentium D 64bit compatible?



## moxy (Mar 7, 2000)

I just got a Intel Pentium D 830 CPU and according to Intel's site it is capable of Intel 64.

When I do a query through the computer, it says the processor architecure is x86 which means 32 bit. 

Wondering if anyone knows what I have on my hands here. Do I have a 32 bit processor or a 64 bit processor?

Thanks!


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

You have one that is capable of both. You need a 64 bit operating system to run at 64 bit.


----------

